# Polaris



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey, I have a 2009 Polaris Sportsman XP. I am getting probably 29 Laws or Backs and a 3" lift. Do I need a clutch kit or anything aftermarket to improve it?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It would help.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

First you want be able to run the OG 29.5's they will have to be the OL2's that fit a 14" wheel. The brake calipers on these machines are hug and want fit in a 12" wheel. As far as clutching it isnt a must to be able to sling them. The 850's come with great clutching from the factory BUT a clutch will help get that little extra back from running the big meats. Go /// Airdam if you do. Its more expensive than a clutch kit but Man it will Make a HUGE differnce in performance.


----------



## highmark (May 3, 2012)

What about changing the primary spring instead of an entire clutch. Then he might be able to do both the airdam and clutch spring to gain the most for his money?


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

highmark said:


> What about changing the primary spring instead of an entire clutch. Then he might be able to do both the airdam and clutch spring to gain the most for his money?


The Airdam clutch is full aftermarket primary clutch. He will completely get rid of the stock primary and put the airdam CV Tech primary in if he goes that route. Thats why you get such good gains out of it. Adam really know his stuff with this clutch and help your buddy get the perfect set up for his style of riding.


----------

